# River trip skeeter pee ideas



## Okie Parrish (Mar 24, 2019)

Me an the boys Annual river trip is coming up in mid may and I was thinking about bringing some skeeter pee for the ladys because we usually end up with half the campgrounds at our site partying every night.

I want to start a batch this week hopping it'll be ready in time. iv already got some of the original SP and both triple berry and tropical DB wanting to try something different any suggestions on a flavor idea yall have had success with.....also I find the lemon juice is to overpowering in my DB what other juice have y'all used that works well

The 5 gallons of the original recipe i mentioned was started in Dec and followed the recipe like it said but its just not clearing guy at the brew shop suggested 1tsp of gelatin per gallon I tried it end of Feb, 2 weeks ago I hit it with some super kleer and nothing I'm going to try and rack it see if that helps any... other then that y'all got any suggestions on To get it cleared up I need my carboy lol

And one last question theres a no glass rule on the river so my normal bottles would have to stay In the truck.....if I bottled what I plan on taking in plastic bottles would that effect anything negatively like say empty 20oz coke bottles and just screw the lids back on tight


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 25, 2019)

Pineapple will cover all alcohol taste an/or lemon taste, grain alcohol into 6 gallons of skeeter pee, a real who hit john and will make you an ambush port, the wine in plastic soda bottles will work fine, as for clearing your wine super kleer will polish it right up. also sweet skeeter pee will taste just like lemonade, mine i finish off with a FSG of 1040 on super kleer you put A pack in first then a couple hours later put the other pack in it,


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 25, 2019)

Okie Parrish said:


> Me an the boys Annual river trip is coming up in mid may and I was thinking about bringing some skeeter pee for the ladys because we usually end up with half the campgrounds at our site partying every night.
> 
> I want to start a batch this week hopping it'll be ready in time. iv already got some of the original SP and both triple berry and tropical DB wanting to try something different any suggestions on a flavor idea yall have had success with.....also I find the lemon juice is to overpowering in my DB what other juice have y'all used that works well
> 
> ...


I've used these plastic juice bottles several times and they work okay as long as they are stored upright. Don't lay them down.


----------



## Okie Parrish (Mar 25, 2019)

hounddawg said:


> Pineapple will cover all alcohol taste an/or lemon taste, grain alcohol into 6 gallons of skeeter pee, a real who hit john and will make you an ambush port, the wine in plastic soda bottles will work fine, as for clearing your wine super kleer will polish it right up. also sweet skeeter pee will taste just like lemonade, mine i finish off with a FSG of 1040 on super kleer you put A pack in first then a couple hours later put the other pack in it,


Yea iv used superkleer in the past and had wonderful results, I followed the directions an waited a lil over 2 hours b4 adding the 2nd pack like i have in the past but its been 2 week's and still nothing


----------



## Johnd (Mar 25, 2019)

hounddawg said:


> Pineapple will cover all alcohol taste an/or lemon taste, grain alcohol into 6 gallons of skeeter pee, a real who hit john and will make you an ambush port, the wine in plastic soda bottles will work fine, as for clearing your wine super kleer will polish it right up. also sweet skeeter pee will taste just like lemonade, mine i finish off with a FSG of 1040 on super kleer you put A pack in first then a couple hours later put the other pack in it,



Wow!! A hounddawg sighting!! Been quite a while since I've seen you post here, hope all is well in Arkansas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crooked cork (Mar 25, 2019)

have you degassed it enough? I use sparkoloid powder in my SP it works great for me. A big flavor in my circle is 
Black cherry SP.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 24, 2021)

Johnd said:


> Wow!! A hounddawg sighting!! Been quite a while since I've seen you post here, hope all is well in Arkansas!!!!!!!!!!


yeah, been work on one mule for buggy riding and ground work for a baby born 3 week of September,, 
Dawg


----------



## Johnd (Jan 25, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> yeah, been work on one mule for buggy riding and ground work for a baby born 3 week of September,,
> Dawg


LOL!!! You know that post was from March of 2019???


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 25, 2021)

Johnd said:


> LOL!!! You know that post was from March of 2019???


 yes; I read old threads to learn more, and at times i forget I'm reading the (archives) instead of current threads, i had already posted and read further on before i noticed the dates, but you do know i ain't right,,,
Dawg


----------



## Johnd (Jan 25, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> yes; I read old threads to learn more, and at times i forget I'm reading the (archives) instead of current threads, i had already posted and read further on before i noticed the dates, but you do know i ain't right,,,
> Dawg


Ain’t any of us really right Dawg......


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 26, 2021)

@Johnd,,, dang kinda sounds like family,, in-laws, out-laws, and the black sheep of the family,,, LMFAO,,,,
Dawg


----------

